# REW and apollo



## Steve111 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone help me set up my Universal Audio Apollo for measuring with REW please?

I've been reading a lot of possible solutions but I don't get it running.
Output signal is OK, but I don't get any input signal from my measurement mic.

Output device is on 'Default Device' 
Input device is also on 'Default Device', I tried it at 'universal audio apollo' and still I don't get a signal into REW.

I'm on an iMac, running OS X, only connected to the Apollo with a DBX measurement mic plugged into mic input 1

Steve


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You need to use the beta version of REW to get audio interfaces working properly on the Mac (Apple's version of the Java runtime had a lot of bugs in its audio handling, the beta version has a working Java runtime in it). You can get the beta version here. Note that you need OS X 10.7.3 or later and you should remove REW before you unzip the beta version bundle and drag it into the Applications folder. Select the Universal Audio Appollo for output and input.


----------



## DaveNJ (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm in the same boat - Mac OS 10.9.4 with an Apollo Twin audio interface over thunderbolt. I can't seem to get the loopback test working...

Using REW 5.01 b22


----------



## mkeymont (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,
I just got setup using my MacBook Pro, apogee quartet and DBX measurement mic. I also could not get the input signal to be visible inside of REW, but the system saw it fine. Sadly, I'm not exactly sure which step fixed it, but the process involved a couple of reboots, checking settings in Audio Midi Settings etc. It seemed to just start working at some point, but it was definitely not working in the beginning.

Mike


----------



## Chuck Moe (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a similar issue on a iMac with an Apogee Duet2 via thunderbolt running Mavericks. It sees the mic input fine but the middle input channel does not see anything. Guessing loop back?

!!!Reboot fixed issue!! It wasn't seeing the loop back into input 2 until restart. Works good now.


----------

